# My Build on my 2012 Honda Forman 500



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Axles came in today! now the build starts!


----------



## jrpro130

Nice, I haven't been following, but are you lifting it? and have you done GR? I need to do mine ASAP


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

7" lift and no gr yet. Running ma 30" mud zillas but I'm throwing a 69% In it


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130

Awesome. I need some pics of that gr install when you get it on! I'm bein a little girl about gettin gr


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

It's easy as dirt, like very easy. Lil grinding to clear it. Ill post pics on this thread of hole build


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> 7" lift and no gr yet. Running ma 30" mud zillas but I'm throwing a 69% In it
> 
> 
> I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


 
weak sauce ...lol... heck you upgrading lift . upgrading ith a small gr and you only running mud zillas .. shame on you . lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

walker said:


> weak sauce ...lol... heck you upgrading lift . upgrading ith a small gr and you only running mud zillas .. shame on you . lol


lol walker, no i have them mud zillas right now, when the 69% goes in i may do 31s or 32s or 32.5 mombas. not sure yet

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------



walker said:


> weak sauce ...lol... heck you upgrading lift . upgrading ith a small gr and you only running mud zillas .. shame on you . lol



im doing 69% gr on it. thats a big gr. only other thing i can do is stack a 15.5% gr on top. gunna sling some wheels


----------



## walker

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> lol walker, no i have them mud zillas right now, when the 69% goes in i may do 31s or 32s or 32.5 mombas. not sure yet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im doing 69% gr on it. thats a big gr. only other thing i can do is stack a 15.5% gr on top. gunna sling some wheels


 
i wouldn't get mamba's them things are heavy.. stack those gr's and get some 34 terms ..


----------



## lilbigtonka

Walker with a 69 you don't think you could sling 34 terms I would think def so but I also never rode a bike with one


----------



## walker

lilbigtonka said:


> Walker with a 69 you don't think you could sling 34 terms I would think def so but I also never rode a bike with one


yea probably could but 69% + 15.5 % sounds alot better..


----------



## Bruteforce10

Bout time. you dropped it off to Dusty yet?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

lilbigtonka said:


> Walker with a 69 you don't think you could sling 34 terms I would think def so but I also never rode a bike with one


Lilbigtonka with a 69 ud make 34 terms look like nothing. U could turn them like nothing and if stacking the 15.5 on it ud sling them off the wheels lol


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bruteforce10 said:


> Bout time. you dropped it off to Dusty yet?


Bringing it this weekend Jesse. Gunna b very nice when done.8 can't wait


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker

Is it a foot shift or electric shift


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

walker said:


> Is it a foot shift or electric shift


Foot shift 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CreepinDEEP

The Rack Deep Boyz don't play! Thangs gonnnnna be nassstyyyy!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

CreepinDEEP said:


> The Rack Deep Boyz don't play! Thangs gonnnnna be nassstyyyy!


 
pics to come. gunna b nice

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

we have 1 big lifted honda in the group. Brutelaw29.5owns it


----------



## walker

Btt how's this piece coming along


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

good. i will post pics soon. working on the rear swing arm at the momment.


----------



## mudking1199

U need to get it done lol I'm gone to get my rzr back tomorrow got my gc back the the springs I put on it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Needa wash that thing ruben, its cooming bro, gunna b dine before nats. But the kings back running son


----------



## mudking1199

Yeah I know need to wash it lol u gone ride this weekend at the new park in bb


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

No stuck at work. That new parks like 5 mins from ma house. It's down the same road I live on. Lol


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## mudking1199

Well that sucks lol I drank a beer for u then when I'm out there


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

aw yea. send me some pics and videos of the park broo


----------



## mudking1199

If I remember to take some lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

More pics to come tonorrow


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## 2010Bruterider

**** son! That axle looks like it's as big as my leg! You're killing me with these teaser pics. I like where your heads at though. Finish it already...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2010Bruterider said:


> **** son! That axle looks like it's as big as my leg! You're killing me with these teaser pics. I like where your heads at though. Finish it already...


Haha. We working on swing arm right now. Should have frot done tonight. That axle is turner axles lol I'm Rollin turners in it. Exeryonw else is running gorilla. Felt like giving turner a try. But I will have some more pics tonight or tomorrow morning for you guys


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Dirty 2s going on the 500. More teaser pics. Man it's comming together good. Can't wait till it's said and done! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## mudking1199

Need to get it done I'm ready to ride with u agin lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Still waiting on some pics of the progress.... Looks to me like we just got it apart for new bushings and bearings bwahahahaha!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Pics commin just got off phone with turner axles to make sure axles are set right in bike then the progress starts tonight! I will put pics for u Justin. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> Need to get it done I'm ready to ride with u agin lol


Rubin will b done in the next 2 weeks. Bike should b at powder coat by Thursday hopefully


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Been hearin bout these pics but still waiting


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> View attachment 13340
> 
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


Turner axles are set at 38 degrees


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> View attachment 13340
> 
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!



Wow!! That's gonna be nasty! I'm following this build. Keep the pics coming, I love what you're doing.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2010Bruterider said:


> Wow!! That's gonna be nasty! I'm following this build. Keep the pics coming, I love what you're doing.


Pics will b comming for sure! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Oh **** son!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lookin good man!! 

P.S. hurry up lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It's coming along nicely. The front looks real good. How much lift is it gonna be? It looks big!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

7" lift


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dude omg tht is nice !


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Dude omg tht is nice !


Thanks. Where walker and Justin. They wanna see it and here's some picsfor them


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

**** man get it done and let's ride lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bikes done, going to powder coat Monday






















Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400

that is a beast


----------



## onebadcummin

Looks good man !!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Thanks, can't wait till powder coat done


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dude badass!! lol they need to hurry up and chime in, you gonna walk all over em now


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks nice. Might be able to follow me and walker on the kiddie trails lol. J/k bud, I like it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

btw cracka, are u doing this custom or is someone else? I want to get a custom lift for my Magnum but i dont think anyone does em for this old style haha


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> btw cracka, are u doing this custom or is someone else? I want to get a custom lift for my Magnum but i dont think anyone does em for this old style haha


 
dusty neuville built the lift. it came out amazing. hes very good at what he does. im sure he can do a lift on ur bike but an irs is more expensive. his sra lifts run 3100 w/ powder coat and irs are 4800. he has a life time warrenty on his lifts. u break it and he will fix it. very good guy.


I will have the pics up after powder coat is done for yall. spacers are being made right now, also axle paddles are being redone since im sitting on 32s. so its got a few more things. hopefully have it back put together after powder coat and be 100% done on friday


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Thing looks bigger than 7" T




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Thanks for the info ...hopefully mine will be tht high one day


----------



## brutemike

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Thing looks bigger than 7" T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Its got to be at least a 10" that thing sits high.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

it is tall. ima get a hight on it to be sure on the lift hight.


----------



## brutemike

Looks good though bud.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## brutelaws29.5

With all the plastics off makes it look taller too cuz you not much taller than my rancher accordij to the measurements you have me 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

yea. from ground to bottom it has 22" of ground clearence and u have 21" u told me. we will put them side by side when i pick it up from dusty friday mike. i guess its cuz theres no floor boards on it right now so thats prolly whats making it look so big


----------



## eagleeye76

Wow Thats one sick lookin bike!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

eagleeye76 said:


> Wow Thats one sick lookin bike!


 
thanks eagleeye! was a great build


----------



## mudking1199

Looking at that making me want to go ahead and get the 7in lift for my rzr lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> Looking at that making me want to go ahead and get the 7in lift for my rzr lol


Do it bro. But u would b wide as hell. Ma bike is 60" wide with the lift


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Do it bro. But u would b wide as hell. Ma bike is 60" wide with the lift
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


Lol u almost as wide as me I'm 63 I'm gone to get it but I want to pay my rzr off before I do


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

We Needa go ride when I pick it up next week


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

Yeah we do if I got mine back together lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Get started on it 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## dodge2500

all that lift but i already got 2 holes that u cant go threw on nether one of yall bikes ha but did come out realy good bro i cant wait to see it in person


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

dodge2500 said:


> all that lift but i already got 2 holes that u cant go threw on nether one of yall bikes ha but did come out realy good bro i cant wait to see it in person


 
cuz them holes go to china. Ma king only made it one time but i will try with the 500 to see.


----------



## Polaris425

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Thing looks bigger than 7"


That's what she said.























:bigok:


----------



## mudking1199

dodge2500 said:


> all that lift but i already got 2 holes that u cant go threw on nether one of yall bikes ha but did come out realy good bro i cant wait to see it in person


Lol yeah it's not fun just to in and come out of a hole the fun part is getting stuck in them and having fun


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> Lol yeah it's not fun just to in and come out of a hole the fun part is getting stuck in them and having fun


Ima get it stuck still. No dought


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

Lol yeah I don't care what lift u got or tires your gone to fine the one hole to get stuck in


----------



## CreepinDEEP

When in doubt, paddle out!:rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

CreepinDEEP said:


> When in doubt, paddle out!:rockn:


I like tht sayin!


----------



## dodge2500

can try to paddel that wont even work no bottom just penutbutter


----------



## JPs300

As I posted on FB, the bike came out great as Dusty's work always does. 

I've been getting a little itch to get my honda back rolling again. Just need a pair of rear axles.....and some 30's, as the 27's are pointless.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

jps300 said:


> as i posted on fb, the bike came out great as dusty's work always does.
> 
> I've been getting a little itch to get my honda back rolling again. Just need a pair of rear axles.....and some 30's, as the 27's are pointless.


 
jp get r done so when we finally make a ride we will ride all big hondas


----------



## brutelaws29.5

If I'm not offshore I'm there fosho!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

GUNNA B FUN


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Maybe you can follow drew 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Maybe you can follow drew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


 
mike we shall see.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

You know we will once you break in dem lil baby turners 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i know we will, baby turners haha. i think u mean ya gorillas are baby gorillas. lmao.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

You will break one before me




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I DOUGHT THAT.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

We will see 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Ill give you first pic of the hole drew and maybe walker will be there to see it




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I dought that, but we gunna ride and have fun. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Can't wait to pick it up


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

You have doubts t




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> You have doubts t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


In what ur saying. U talkin ALOT of ****. Haha remember. Don't break ya bike


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

You know better t ima ride till I can't go then put the strap but doubt that will happen 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Never know. Better get that go pro ready for some videos


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Ill have that ready you youngin you jus have them axles broke in so we ain't got no excuses 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## mudking1199

That's a lot of **** talking lol I want to be in on that ride


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Rubin I knew it was gunna start when ma bike was lofted lol this is normal with us


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

Lol I'm sure it is I was just making fun of y'all


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Bring if t any hole any where name it son




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

daggum haha somebody BETTER bring video back to this forum !!


----------



## dodge2500

i for sure want some vid of it at my house in them holes lol


----------



## JPs300

LOL


and Turner > Gorilla, why monkey around when you can have the best?


----------



## Bruteforce10

Might have to bring the ole kodiak with the 31's to this ride....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> lol i'm sure it is i was just making fun of y'all


 
when u ride with us again watch. In person its worse

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------



cal3bcart3r said:


> daggum haha somebody better bring video back to this forum !!


 
we will have a video of it. Trust me lol

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------



JPs300 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> and Turner > Gorilla, why monkey around when you can have the best?


 
HAHAHA

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------



bruteforce10 said:


> might have to bring the ole kodiak with the 31's to this ride....


 
jesse ur always welcome u know that!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Brung it out Jessie I wanna see it do work 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

View attachment 13400



Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Man tht thing looks good  goin to PC?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nvmd i think i see shiny-ness


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

She 100% done here. All I Needa do is install axle paddles and she done


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ima post pics of the powder coat for yall


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That is the biggest 7" lift I have ever seen!
It looks great man. All that lift makes those 32's look small. I hope you got enough motor to turn them. I can't wait for the videos. Great build, thanks for sharing.


----------



## walker

2010Bruterider said:


> That is the biggest 7" lift I have ever seen!
> It looks great man. All that lift makes those 32's look small. I hope you got enough motor to turn them. I can't wait for the videos. Great build, thanks for sharing.


Don't need big motor when you got 69% gear reduction


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2010Bruterider said:


> That is the biggest 7" lift I have ever seen!
> It looks great man. All that lift makes those 32's look small. I hope you got enough motor to turn them. I can't wait for the videos. Great build, thanks for sharing.


We thinking its more like an 9-10" lift. Ima get some measurements to gets all a true inch lift of it. Also no no motor work. All gear reduction. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Took measurements. I have a 6-7" lift on her. Stock hight to handle bars was 47.1 and with lift on 32s is 58". So being that u take that and u have to subtract 5" from the 32s to make up to stock tires and that's how I get the lift hight. Not to bad. Can't wait to dip her off into a nice big hole


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Final part to ma build. She 100% done now! Whatcha guys think???
















Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Green? I can dig it


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Green? I can dig it
> 
> 
> 
> Bright Bright is all i can say. green matches the bike.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Polaris425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks p
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

True tho it looks good man


----------



## onebadcummin

**** those are bad *** did you just order green hids or a certain brightness also ? Thanks


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It's just green hid lights when you modify the bulb you depending on where you position the hid bulb in the stock grommet will change your focus on the light more of a beam will make them brighter 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Ya need some green glow under them fenders now n some wig wags! That things the tire bo!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

just green hid lights.

ima post a pic of ma rad cover i made yesterday with my plasma torch.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

You that slow at work




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

CreepinDEEP said:


> Ya need some green glow under them fenders now n some wig wags! That things the tire bo!


 
lol not into the lights under it. dont think they will last with what kind of riding we do.


----------



## Bruteforce10

brutelaws29.5 said:


> You that slow at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Between here, atv fanatics, facebook, and his plasma torch....I'd say just a lil slow lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> You that slow at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


No. They were in office and I was taking care of ma stuff. Did more today to. Haha. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## JPs300

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> lol not into the lights under it. dont think they will last with what kind of riding we do.


I have hyper-white LED strips from Pep-Boys auto parts on my ham; drown them most every ride & they shine great. I soldiered, di-electric greased, & then heat-shrunk every wire though. 

I bought two 12" strips, which can be cut every 2" and have 3 bulbs per 2" section. - Four 2" sections in the rad cover, two sections in the center under the front fenders, two sections above each shock tower in the back and two sections under my rear trunk/tail light. Lights it up pretty sweet.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

There's a pic for y'al







in the hole at the farml


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199

Nice how It do


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Destruction 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> Nice how It do


Did good Ruben lol. Silverbacks are going though. Not a fan of them for nothing, they dig way to much. Trading them for 31s. But very suprised with it. Think I broke some bolts in front diff lol left ride only spins when in 4wd. Axles are still intact and perfect. Will find out tomorrow when I pull the diff out and split it. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha outlaws are where its at


----------



## 2012 foreman

man that thing looks mean. How do i get ahold of this guy? Been thinking bout doing a big lift on mine just havent found one. Bike looks good man.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2012 foreman said:


> man that thing looks mean. How do i get ahold of this guy? Been thinking bout doing a big lift on mine just havent found one. Bike looks good man.


Thanks bro. Just hit him up on face book. He lives here in Louraville louisiana. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

This is what ma bike looks like now as we speak. Got ride of them junk 32s























Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92

You didn't like the silver backs?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Na he said they dig too much


----------



## duckincrazy92

Are the outlaws way better our is it mater of opinion?


----------



## Polaris425

duckincrazy92 said:


> Are the outlaws way better our is it mater of opinion?


The poll says: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/102-mud-tires-poll-re-opened.html


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

ima b honest the silverbacks pulled but not like the laws. the silverbacks dig way to much i put them in one bad hole and they dug me till floorboards were under. dig u to china.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol ^ sad bud true


----------



## duckincrazy92

I'd like to try a set of outlawa out one day.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

duckincrazy92 said:


> I'd like to try a set of outlawa out one day.


Ull fall In love


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92

There must be a big difference.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

How quick they move u through a hole, yes theres a lot of differences lol


----------



## asd59878

Looks sick man, dusty built the lift on my big 300.he makes some sick bikes


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

asd59878 said:


> Looks sick man, dusty built the lift on my big 300.he makes some sick bikes


 
yup good old dude. he building a big ranger right now thing sweet. post some pics of ya 300 bro i wanna see it. If u look in here theres a yellow 04 rancher 350 that dusty built the lift on to. thats ma boys bike


----------



## asd59878

I'm always on the HL forum never on this one but I been lurking lately. I will post some pics of my bikes.


----------



## JPs300

So, how'd it do this weekend???? WE NEED ACTION PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Did good. Very good....pulled the 31s great. Showed ALOT of people what a big lifted Honda can do where ALOT couldn't pass. But just joy rode more then anything. Gets ALOT of attention. Me and mikes. People were breaking there necks looking at our bikes. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Npate95

**** man, it actually looks good to see those speakers come to use.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

come on !! where some pics or vids in the mud ....actions speak louder than words LOL


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

everyone else got the vids.....u seen them on my fb page im sure caleb...also the honda down getting a few of some pretty upgrades to her....gunna be sweet


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

upgrades are done she is being dunoed today and i will be picking her up tomorrow. im so ready to ride been 4 months lol


----------



## dodge2500

ya he goin get her today then barrowing a buddys 34s hell ya


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Sucka got power now. Chew


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Bruteforce10

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Sucka got power now. Chew
> 
> 
> RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB
> 
> "GO BIG OR GO HOME"


Now you might be able to keep up with mikes rancher....uttahere:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bruteforce10 said:


> Now you might be able to keep up with mikes rancher....uttahere:


Got that covered 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Bruteforce10

I'm bringing the camera this weekend ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Good someone gonna have to hold the camera!! oh and ill have the go pro ready to roll on freak!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bruteforce10 said:


> I'm bringing the camera this weekend ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


U commin? Ight I got moonshine 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## jstroud13

What does the rear drive shaft look like? Can you take a pic of it? About to build a 500 for a buddy.


----------



## Bedcoat500f

First timer here.just got foreman 500 had a few other 450s an a 400.interested in dustys lifts any info would be great.my bike is in shop now was smokeing and poping out first gear.so I'm going .30 over an getting updated 1st gear put in.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bedcoat500f said:


> First timer here.just got foreman 500 had a few other 450s an a 400.interested in dustys lifts any info would be great.my bike is in shop now was smokeing and poping out first gear.so I'm going .30 over an getting updated 1st gear put in.


hey buddy. we build the lifts now. pm me and we can talk.

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------

its been a while since I been on here. My Honda has changed a lot since the build has finished. it is fully IRS now and im no longer the owner of it.


----------

